# Rabbit Snail in a Planted Tank



## Rak9378 (Jan 7, 2014)

So it would seem I have a difficult time learning a lesson. I was just at my LFS with my kids and we happened to come upon a planted tank with Rabbit Snails. Once the sales lady pointed out the "floppy ears" my kids were hooked and wouldn't let up. Against my better judgment (knowing nothing about this snail I would have normally researched it first) I went ahead and bought one as the saleswoman, who hasn't steered me wrong in the past, assured me it would be fine in my planted tank.

Well sure enough I got home and googled Rabbit Snails to find out that they do indeed eat plants and like Java Fern in particular...which my tank is full of!! The one thing I couldn't find much info on is whether or not live plants are their preferred food or do they only turn to it if there isn't enough other food in the tank like algae, leftover fish food, etc. Any advice before I put this little guy/girl in my tank? I'm prepared to return it if need be. 



Thx


----------



## steakman (Feb 3, 2012)

The food they enjoy the most is ... carrot, for real. I feed mine raw carrot, zukini and yellow squash. They don't seem eating fish or shrimp food at all.
Some swear that they eat all kind of plants. Some say they wouldn't touch any at all. I guess that if you provide them enough, they would ignore the plants.
However, Rabbit Snails require hard water with higher PH, TDS and temperature than other typical FW snails.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

steakman, do you chunk it, or use a potato peeler or what for the carrot?


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> steakman, do you chunk it, or use a potato peeler or what for the carrot?



I peel it and plop it in the tank. Sometimes I blanch it but mostly I just throw it in raw. They (and the ramshorns) love it.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Veggies without blanching. Cool.


----------



## Rak9378 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thx for the tips. I asked if they have any specific requirements and I was told no. My pH is 7.6, temp 77, gH I maintain at 6 dH. Not sure what my TDS level is yet...I'm actually ordering a measuring device today.


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

Rabbit snails prefer warm water, I run their tanks at 79-80. They may be happy at 77. My guys are in a tank alone because of the eating plants, I've tried lots of species of plants in with them but so far they have eaten wisteria, dwarf sag, crypts, moss and java fern. Didn't seem to touch anacharis or the moss balls.


----------



## Rak9378 (Jan 7, 2014)

Unfortunately I had to return the Rabbit Snail. Apparently my Rosy Barbs found it to be as interesting as I did. Every time the poor thing came out of its shell one of the Rosy Barbs tried to make a meal out if it. So I had to return it. I didn't even consider how the fish would react since I have Nerites and the fish completely ignore them. Then again the Nerites don't come out of the shell the way the Rabbit does.


----------



## davesays (Aug 12, 2013)

From which pet store did you purchase the rabbit snails from? 

I haven't seen them offered locally here.


----------



## Rak9378 (Jan 7, 2014)

Pets Warehouse in Carle Place. Call first if you're going to make the trek out from Brooklyn as they didn't have many left.


----------



## davesays (Aug 12, 2013)

Great, thanks for the heads up!

I have a nice population of chocolates but I'm down to my last orange. 

Which type did you see there?


----------

